# "favoris google" dans safari ?



## waltwhitman (18 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour, 

J'ai juste une petite question pour confirmation.
Comment peut on avoir les favoris de google (de la barre d'outil google) sous safari ?

En effet, j'utilise quotidiennement ces favoris,  sous plusieurs adresses gmail différentes, mais j'aimerais utiliser safari qui est plus rapide.
Mais je ne trouve pas cette fonctionnalité, ni aucun moyen de la rajouter. (Je ne crois pas qu'il existe un quelconque plugins à rajouter à Safari)

Si vous pouviez confirmer, ou infirmer ceci, histoire que je sache. 
Et si la barre d'outils google est prévu pour safari, dites le moi, je suis tres interessé !!

Encore merci, 

Franck

PS : d'ailleurs, je trouve que Safari n'est pas optimisé pour les applications google. J'ai d'autres soucis parfois avec blogger, ou gmail. Je pensais que le rapprochement des deux entreprises allait améliorer tout ça, mais c'est pas encore fait !!


----------



## pascalformac (18 Janvier 2008)

qu'est ce que tu appelles les favoris google?

parce que si ce sont de banals liens hypertextes
il te suffit de les rajouter  dans Safari
( ou concernant par exemple calendar vzut mieux mettre ca dans firefox , parceque calendar dans Safari c'est pas top)

ou sinon tu te mets une page igoogle en page d'accueil de navigateur 
et là tu peux jouer à l'infini, liens , modules , rubriques , onglets dans la page etc


----------



## kisco (18 Janvier 2008)

Salut,

les plugins pour Safari sont listés sur http://pimpmysafari.com
Je ne sais pas s'il en existe un pour ce que tu recherches.


----------



## koeklin (18 Janvier 2008)

A priori la toolbar de Google n'existe que pour firefox


----------



## pascalformac (18 Janvier 2008)

et il me semble me rappeler que installer une toolbar google implique d'accepter que google scanne tout le contenu du disque ( ou ici sous OSX les fichiers de session)


----------



## waltwhitman (18 Janvier 2008)

Quand je parlais de favoris, en fait, je parlais des favoris "en ligne", donc, oui, celle que l'on peut retrouver sur n'importe quel pc ayant la google bar.
Etant donné que je change très souvent d'ordinateur pour me connecter à internet, j'apprécie ne pas avoir à synchroniser à chaque fois.

Sinon, pour info, pour "pascalformac", non, installer la googlebar ne nécéssite en aucune façon de scanner le pc ou le mac. Pour cela, c'est un autre logiciel google, que je ne souhaite pas utiliser. D'ailleurs, les autres options, style "historique web" est au choix, et je ne l'utilise pas, car je tiens à conserver un minimum de confidentialité.

Merci pour le lien sinon, 

Franck


----------



## pascalformac (18 Janvier 2008)

Si tu te deplaces et changes de machines souvent

avoir une page igoogle configurée  aux petits oignons
acessible de partout et tous OS  te permet d'avoir pas mal de choses à toi , partout 
(dont les liens)



Si je déplace, et change de forum, des topics souvent ? oh oui !


----------



## Tatou (31 Mai 2008)

koeklin a dit:


> A priori la toolbar de Google n'existe que pour firefox



Je confirme . J'ai vainement cherché cette toolbar Google dont je me sers énormément sur Firefox pour l'insérer dans SAFARI.  Elle n'existe pas (ou pas encore) ? 

Dommage.  Ayant constaté un ralentissement de Firefox ces dernières semaines, je suis en train de faire des essais sur SAFARI qui est en effet nettement plus rapide. 
 Il parait qu'une pétition circule actuellement pour obtenir de Google l'équivalent de cette "toolbar" pour SAFARI.  Je n'ai malheureusement pas trouvé trace de cette pétition que j'aurais immédiatement signée.


----------



## pascalformac (31 Mai 2008)

tien en passant il semble que google se prepare à changer des petites choses
leur nouveau favicon  ( une vraie horreur visible via certains OS ( PC?)
semble encore un signe


----------



## wilda (31 Mai 2008)

Moi aussi j'utilise les favoris de google (c'est plus simple pour les avoir au boulot et à la maison ) .

La seule manip que j'ai trouvé pour les avoir dans safari c'est de régulièrement les exporter au format html (google le permet) et les réimporter dans safari et le tour est joué !

C'est pas aussi rapide que la google bar mais ça va encore la manip n'est pas trop longue


----------

